
Supreme Court: States may require pres. electors to support popular-vote winner - blinding-streak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-electoral-college-faithless-electors/2020/07/06/cf88f706-bf8f-11ea-b178-bb7b05b94af1_story.html
======
salawat
Well, there ya go.

I don't fundamentally agree with the Court's interpretation, and believe it
flies in the face of the fundamental intentions of the Founders for the
electoral college, but they've spoken, so that's that.

Sad to see it since it effectively wipes the EC from the equation in all but
actually telling people to stay home. That's life though.

